# Mixed up after follow up consultation



## Dippers (May 30, 2012)

I haven't been on the site since my negative cycle in May but I had my follow up consultation yesterday and am still reeling from it. 

Our consultant told us that due to my low AMH levels and my reaction to the drugs that our chances of being successful at IVF have reduced from 20% at our first consult to 10% now. He advised us to look at our priorities and that maybe it was time to consider egg donation. I am devastated.

This was after telling us that chances of a natural conception were almost non existent due to my partners low spem motility/ morphology.

Don't know which why to go.....


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Dippers - time to change clinic I think.

I was told this after our 1st failed cycle in Jan -basically try #2 with OE if that doesn't work go to donor eggs. I've only ever had 2 day transfers of 2 grade A embryos both times - I had a email consult with Peny at Serum and she said try again with my OE. Its worth getting a 2nd opinion. I'd also get some further testing done.

Also I've found that clinics are reluctant to stray away from the norm - ie long protocol. I think that for me, short protocol would be better.


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Dippers,

We were also told it would be miraculous if we conceived naturally, because of DH's MF issue.  I had my worst response yet on my last cycle, and had 5 eggs collected but we were only left with 1 embie on day 3.. I'm now 24+5wks.

Nothing wrong with using a donor obviously, but I would think it's very early in the process to dismiss using your own eggs outright - definitely get a hold of your notes and a second opinion.

Best of luck
DJ x


----------



## LadyAC (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello there!

I read your post and it was like reading mine a few months ago!! I had exactly the same experience and left the clinic in tears. Can I just ask what protocol did u do?

My first one was long and I only had 2 eggs, (AMH 4.9 here), after a bit of research and reading the stories here, I went back and asked for the medication to be changed and to do a short protocol. The consultant was so pessimist that I just wanted to slap the bish.  

Well the results you can see on my signature  . From 2 eggs on the 1st cycle I went to 11 on the second, 8 fertilized, 2 transferred back on day 3 but unfortunately no frosties.

I wish you all the best and i agree with the other people that posted, try 1 more time with OE and maybe a diff protocol


   


Ps. 2nd cycle was short protocol.


----------



## Dippers (May 30, 2012)

I did a long protocol but the consultant told me yesterday he had me on the maximum dosage....


----------



## LadyAC (Oct 3, 2011)

By what I read the long protocol shut down your ovaries before the stimm and on ladies with low AMH doesnt work very well.

I was one 300 iu Gonal on the first cycle and it is considered very high, second cycle I was on 450 but I demanded Menopur after reading various successful stories.

I'm not a doctor, just telling u my experience, the difference was amazing, and when I made my decision about trying with my OE this is what I thought: Well, the doc already said that I will not have a baby with my own eggs, so what do I have to loose?

LadyAC


----------

